# Got Positive Result from ACS. ASCO Code-2231-79



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi
Finally got positive assessment from ACS(Network security specialist- ASCO Code-2231-79). But this ASCO code not present in new sol. What is the feature for my ACS result? Will it work for me?

Thx all forum members also thx mr. India.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

If your skills aren't on the new SOL it's going to be a hard slog for you to get a visa, even if you've just passed your skills assessment. I would have said put in your main application immediately before the new SOL is confirmed but as you are probably aware, DIAC have put a stop on applications until 1st July.

Dolly


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> If your skills aren't on the new SOL it's going to be a hard slog for you to get a visa, even if you've just passed your skills assessment. I would have said put in your main application immediately before the new SOL is confirmed but as you are probably aware, DIAC have put a stop on applications until 1st July.
> 
> Dolly


Though ASCO code 2231-79 is not present in new SOL but is also available in South Australia JOB list(Sate new SOL). How does state compare their SOL with DIAC provided SOL?


----------



## Kingbear (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,

I contacted Australia House and they've wrote back to me saying that as I was looking at a Sponsored Visa, and the ASCO code (2231-79)was on the ENSOL (the Employer Nominated Scheme Skills Occupation List), it was eligible for 12months so I was ok. So it really depends on what visa your looking for. If its not either 121 or 457, then I'm not sure.

KB


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Kingbear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I contacted Australia House and they've wrote back to me saying that as I was looking at a Sponsored Visa, and the ASCO code (2231-79)was on the ENSOL (the Employer Nominated Scheme Skills Occupation List), it was eligible for 12months so I was ok. So it really depends on what visa your looking for. If its not either 121 or 457, then I'm not sure.
> 
> KB



Thx.


----------



## mansukhpatel (Feb 7, 2010)

Kingbear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I contacted Australia House and they've wrote back to me saying that as I was looking at a Sponsored Visa, and the ASCO code (2231-79)was on the ENSOL (the Employer Nominated Scheme Skills Occupation List), it was eligible for 12months so I was ok. So it really depends on what visa your looking for. If its not either 121 or 457, then I'm not sure.
> 
> KB


You mentioned that it was eligible for 12 months. Are you able to elaborate

I recently received a positive result from ACS on 2291-79 Network Security but I am bit lost on where I fall under the new SOL


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

mansukhpatel said:


> You mentioned that it was eligible for 12 months. Are you able to elaborate
> 
> I recently received a positive result from ACS on 2291-79 Network Security but I am bit lost on where I fall under the new SOL



I read more thread regarding ACS positive result and new SOL. Everybody wrote their own view and assumption. I wrote to ACS and they wrote me, they will review it, who get before 1st july. I don’t know what the procedure is?


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> I read more thread regarding ACS positive result and new SOL. Everybody wrote their own view and assumption. I wrote to ACS and they wrote me, they will review it, who get before 1st july. I don’t know what the procedure is?


Hi,

First of all congrates getting +ve assesment, well ACS & DIAC has not yet laid down the process of converting ASCO codes to ANZSCO, so no one is sure.

But this is sure that they will gona introduce it soon, otherwise all invain.
You can directly communicte to ACS and ask for review, As ASecurity profeesional has a P(Partial) code infront of ANZSCO 261111 (ICT business Analysit) which is in new SOL.

Kindly update the result of communication.

Cheers!


----------



## Muhammad Imran (Jul 25, 2010)

era7bd said:


> Hi
> Finally got positive assessment from ACS(Network security specialist- ASCO Code-2231-79). But this ASCO code not present in new sol. What is the feature for my ACS result? Will it work for me?
> 
> Thx all forum members also thx mr. India.


Hi All,

I also got positive assessment letter from ACS on 23-July-2010 with the code 2231-79 of ASCO code but I have still the same question , as others having the same assesment, that now what to do. Since this new code is not on new SOL. Should I send this case to ACS for free re-assessment as per New SOL

Please suggest the further course of action in this case

Best Regards
Muhammad Imran


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Muhammad Imran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I also got positive assessment letter from ACS on 23-July-2010 with the code 2231-79 of ASCO code but I have still the same question , as others having the same assesment, that now what to do. Since this new code is not on new SOL. Should I send this case to ACS for free re-assessment as per New SOL
> 
> ...




Hi,
You will get asco code 2231-79 in schedule 4 and which is equivalent with ANZSCO code 261399. Now state sponsorship is necessary. If you want to see your code in schedule 3, then you may go for reassessment.


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

Muhammad Imran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I also got positive assessment letter from ACS on 23-July-2010 with the code 2231-79 of ASCO code but I have still the same question , as others having the same assesment, that now what to do. Since this new code is not on new SOL. Should I send this case to ACS for free re-assessment as per New SOL
> 
> ...


You are not eligible for the free re-assessment as your outcome letter is probably dated after the 1st July. Take a look at the review option at the ACS site. This is probably your option. It costs 300 AUD, takes 4-6 weeks and you just need to send them a certified copy of your outcome letter and a filled in review application form.
Other option would be to go for a state sponsorship visa 176 with your current ASCO code.


----------



## saravanakumargm (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello all,

I got my positive assessment on 15th October 2009, But i didn't launch my Visa. As per new SOL list bit confusing. I got 2231-79 (Data warehouse specialist) and my sister is PR holder.
I need clarification on below queries.

1. Can i launch my Visa (Subclass-176) using ANZSCO-261399 ?
2. For Subclass 176, Can my brother-in-law sponsor me?


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

saravanakumargm said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my positive assessment on 15th October 2009, But i didn't launch my Visa. As per new SOL list bit confusing. I got 2231-79 (Data warehouse specialist) and my sister is PR holder.
> I need clarification on below queries.
> ...



Hi,

ASCO code 2231-79 is equivalent ANZSCO-261399. But it is under schedule 4 which is only for SMP(176).

If you intended to use relative sponsorship then you should go reassesment. if you fall uneder schedule 3 then you may apply using your brother-in-law sponsorship.

If I am worng, pls correct me.


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*Acs approval*

Dear,

I got my approval as Network Security Specialist (2231-79-NEC) in june,2010 in ASCO code , PIM2-Group-A.

Now as you know ASCO has been converted in ANZSCO in july.

I have experience in Network systems and Security.

I want to revalidate into Networks and Systems Engineer (263111) or you suggest me please which one is most suitable according to DIAC list (schedule 3 or 4)

Kindly send me details of fee and required documents.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

gemaltu said:


> Dear,
> 
> I got my approval as Network Security Specialist (2231-79-NEC) in june,2010 in ASCO code , PIM2-Group-A.
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy,

We are in same boat. I am little confused regarding this issue. Though Network Security Specialist (2231-79-NEC) is mapped with Software and Applications Programmers (261399) in group 4 but job roles are difference. 

I talked some of the members of this forum and Some people advice me no problem because it is mapped under schedule 4 and some people advice me to wait up to final SMP declaration.

Keep me update by posting.


----------



## securenet (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi era7bd,

I am also similar to your situation having ASCO 2231-79 (network security), but applied to VIC on Software and Applications Programmers (261399) category. 

Hope to get a positive outcome soon.


----------



## myexpat (May 9, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm doing my visa process through local agent and its started like mid 2009. By May 2010 I got my ACS, positive and with result: ASCO code 2231-79 (network security)., 

Since the change of rules in July 2010, ICT have fall into state sponsorships and not full visa anymore. 

Just like you guys, I have applied for state sponsorship under new ANZSCO "Software and Applications Programmers" (261399) category(because its the direct translation from ASCO to ANZSCO) and failed because the state is looking for different CV requirements under this category. This is same even if you try for other states.

By right, it should be "ICT Security Specialist", then the state requirement will telly to our CV. Right now I'm totally blurred and out of idea on what the next move should I do. Reassessment ?, 2 years + money all gone for nothing!.

Anyone with advice, please kindly reply.


----------



## Born (May 15, 2011)

Hi all
I also got positive assessment letter from ACS on 2-August-2010 with the code 2231-79 (.Net technology specialist)
and want ask some question about 
1- what's my chance for immigration and in what category . DO I WILL NEED state sponsorship
2- for some reason i couldn't took ielts exam and my assessment will end soon is there any thing i can do about that like re-assessment
3- if i can do re-assessment i don't want to do that throw the agent cause i left it 
thank you
Best Regards


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

myexpat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm doing my visa process through local agent and its started like mid 2009. By May 2010 I got my ACS, positive and with result: ASCO code 2231-79 (network security).,
> 
> ...


we are in same boat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

